# Internal flights within Ireland - Restrictions for liquids?



## dieter1 (28 Aug 2008)

Hi there, just wondering if anyone knows if the same liquid restrictions (100ml) apply to domestic/internal flights within ireland?

Do you still have to go through scanners?  I think i remember there being a separate domestic screening process in Dublin Airport (a door at the end).

Thanks


----------



## Satanta (28 Aug 2008)

> *Does this new restriction apply to certain flights only?*
> The new restriction applies to all flights departing from EU airports, regardless of final destination.


[broken link removed]

AFAIK, the system is the exact same as if you were flying anywhere else. 

I've never noticed/spotted the domestic screening gate you mentioned, but the advice above suggests that the restrictions/requirements will be the exact same.


----------



## jasconius (28 Aug 2008)

Does soup count as liquids ?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7585234.stm


----------



## z103 (28 Aug 2008)

> I've never noticed/spotted the domestic screening gate you mentioned, but the advice above suggests that the restrictions/requirements will be the exact same.


That doorway just bring you out just before security., you just don't have to queue up to get to security. You still have to go through the farce for an internal flight.
(It's particulary annoying if you've bought duty free on a previous flight. I've had to decant whisky into 100ml containers.)


----------



## Mers1 (28 Aug 2008)

Yes there is a seperate entrance for domestic flights at the second security area however, security still the same on the other side!!!!


----------



## Stronge (28 Aug 2008)

My daughter flew Aer Arran Dublin to Kerry for a wedding in June. No problem with her shampoo etc on way down but got all her stuff taken on way back from "The Kingdom"!! She just had not thought about the shampoo etc as she normally travels by train and just rushed to airport on friday evening like she normally does to Hueston then assumed that all would be ok on way back.......much to her regret as she had lovely new body cream etc.


----------



## gipimann (28 Aug 2008)

And remember if you're flying Ryanair, and check in online, you have to bring your passport, even if you're flying Dublin - Cork!


----------



## cch (28 Aug 2008)

Don't be blaming the poor pepole from Kerry or the 'Kingdom' as you call it, they are only doing their job!


----------

